# I sang to my brother because thats how I roll.



## Sam (May 20, 2006)

> Pick the month you were born:
>
> January--I kicked
> February--I loved
> March--I smoked
> April--I dry humped
> May--I choked on
> June--I murdered
> July--I did the macarena with
> August--I had lunch with
> September--I danced with
> October--I sang to
> November--I yelled at
> December--I ran over
>
>
> Pick the day (number) you were born on:
>
>
> 1-------a birdbath
> 2-------a monster
> 3-------a phone
> 4-------a fork
> 5-------a Mexican
> 6-------a gangster
> 7-------my cell phone
> 8-------my dog
> 9-------my best friends boyfriend
> 10-------my neighbor
> 11-------my science teacher
> 12-------a banana
> 13-------a fireman
> 14-------a stuffed animal
> 15-------a goat
> 16-------a pickle
> 17-------your Mom
> 18-------a spoon
> 19-------myself
> 20-------a baseball bat
> 21-------a ninja
> 22-------chuck Norris
> 23-------a noodle
> 24-------a squirrel
> 25-------a football player
> 26-------my sister
> 27-------my brother
> 28-------an ipod
> 29-------a permanent marker
> 30-------a llama
> 31-------A homeless guy
>
> Pick the color of shirt you are wearing:
>
> White------because I'm cool like that
> Black------- because that's how I roll.
> Pink--------because I'm NOT a homosexual.
> Red---------Because the voices told me to.
> Blue--------Because I'm sexy and I do what I want
> Green------Because I hate myself.
> Purple------Because I'm cool.
> Gray--------Because I was drunk
> Yellow------Because someone offered me 1,000,000
> dollars
> Orange----Because I hate my family.
> Brown-----Because I was high.
> Other-------Because I'm a ninja.
> none------Because I cant control myself

ok, what did you do?


----------



## Lisa (May 20, 2006)

I loved your mom because I was drunk!

:lfao:


----------



## shesulsa (May 20, 2006)

I yelled at my sister because that's how I roll.


----------



## Raewyn (May 20, 2006)

I had lunch with a goat because I am cool


----------



## Flying Crane (May 20, 2006)

I dry-humped a ninja in a bout of drunken mayhem


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2006)

I ran over Chuck Norris because the voices told me to. 

Forgive me Chuck! Forgive me Norris' fans. 





Fortunately his beard saved him.


(Very Cool and Original Game Sam!)


----------



## Paul B (May 21, 2006)

I yelled at my science teacher because I'm sexy and I do what I want.:moon: See?


----------



## BrandiJo (May 21, 2006)

i had lunch with a phone because im sexy and do what i want


----------



## bydand (May 21, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I dry-humped a ninja in a bout of drunken mayhem



OMG!  Nobody is going to beat that.  Too funny.

As for me:  I danced with a stuffed animal because I'm sexy and do what I want.


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2006)

I kick My cell phone because I'm sexy and I'll do what I want.
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 21, 2006)

I loved a noodle because that's how I roll. :shrug:


----------



## Kacey (May 21, 2006)

Sadly.... I dry-humped Chuck Norris because I'm cool like that... some days these combinations can really work against you - I have to *run* now before Chuck catches up with me!


----------



## Jenna (May 21, 2006)

Hey Sam, this is great but I'm worried my recurrent dreams are leaking out into the real world now, hmmmm, LOL ....

I had lunch with a Mexican because I'm NOT a homosexual. 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Henderson (May 21, 2006)

:lfao:

I dry humped a pickle because I can't control myslef.

:lfao:


----------



## ed-swckf (May 21, 2006)

I loved a monster because the voices told me to.

I've a feeling i should have lied to make it sound funnier.


----------



## ed-swckf (May 21, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> :lfao:
> 
> I dry humped a pickle because I can't control myslef.
> 
> :lfao:


 
I'm sure its happened to everyone!


----------



## Swordlady (May 21, 2006)

Okay, Sam...I'm going to stop being a spoilsport and play along:

I dry humped a llama because I'm sexy and I do what I want.

Oh my...  :xtrmshock


----------



## Ping898 (May 21, 2006)

"I ran over a pickle because I was drunk"

But I was only drunk cause I can't find my othe pjs!


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

I kicked my neighbor because I'm cool like that!

ok- not as funny as the others, but still funny!


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2006)

I sang to a birdbath because I'm sexy and I do what I want :roflmao:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> I sang to a birdbath because I'm sexy and I do what I want :roflmao:



Well the real question is.... What song did ya sing??


----------



## Henderson (May 21, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I'm sure its happened to everyone!


 
...and I don't even like pickles!!


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> ...and I don't even like pickles!!


 
Don't feel too bad-  I don't even know my neighbors well enough to kick them, nor do I want to get arrested...


----------



## Gemini (May 21, 2006)

I mudered a ninja because I'm sexy and I do what I want.

But it wasn't until after I literally wet my pants reading Flying Crane's response. Gawd, my sides hurt. :lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I mudered a ninja because I'm sexy and I do what I want.



Ya gotta FIND the ninjas to kill 'em... Right Techno?


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 21, 2006)

_

 I've a feeling i should have lied to make it sound funnier._

Change your shirt....


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

No matter what I do, it will never sound funny...  Oh well, I had fun laughing myself to tears on some of the posts!


----------



## Carol (May 22, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Well the real question is.... What song did ya sing??


 
That song would be "Because I Can" by LeAnn Rimes :boing1:


----------



## Carol (May 22, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> No matter what I do, it will never sound funny... Oh well, I had fun laughing myself to tears on some of the posts!


 

Awww yours is hilarious!!!   You're in Tae Kwon Do and you kicked your neighbor cuz you're cool like that :rofl: I love it!


----------



## Carol (May 22, 2006)

I drank 8 shots of espresso cuz I'm working all night.  

Oh wait...that wasn't a choice...


----------



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> I drank 8 shots of espresso cuz I'm working all night.
> 
> Oh wait...that wasn't a choice...


heh... sounds like a case of... :caffeine:


----------



## Carol (May 22, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> heh... sounds like a case of... :caffeine:


 

You betcha!  :caffeine:



And :caffeine:


just:caffeine:

keep it coming.   :caffeine:


----------



## Kreth (May 22, 2006)

I dry-humped a Mexican because I'm sexy and I do what I want.


----------



## someguy (May 22, 2006)

I smoked a goat because I'm cool like that...
Umm yeah..


----------



## Kenpobldr (May 22, 2006)

I did the macarena with my mother because I'm cool like that.


----------

